# Trexlertown experience 10/6/13



## jd56 (Oct 7, 2013)

How was your experience at the Trexlertown Swapmeet this past weekend?
Pictures is what I'm hoping for. My camera phone was dead most of the 2 days I was there so I only have a few pics.

I got there on Saturday at 3:30. About 2 dozen people were hanging around waiting for someone to find out if we could setup and stay overnight. Finally someone around 5pm talked to the Fire Dept and they said we could stay overnight.
Stayed in my truck overnight...damn my back hurts.

Woke up at 3am and started the flashlight search. Bought a bike by 4 am. 

Met some Cabers at about 6:30 and hung out with them most of the day. GOLDENGREEK and HIGGINSFOREVER had a spot so I moved in with them. Thanks for the experience Gene and George, I really enjoyed it!!

Lots of bikes....wow a real lot of bikes were there!

So here a few Pics I managed to take......hope someone here has a great story and please post your pics.











Here's what ended up in my truck for the ride home., Only 2 are mine. Picked up the other 3 for another member.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike j (Oct 7, 2013)

Arrived at 0800 due to a wrong turn, met this guy walking out with a killer old truss frame bike, felt I missed out. Nice show, picked up some great parts to complete two bikes & a winter project. Took two quick photo's, then had to get to work.


----------



## nj_shore (Oct 7, 2013)

Had a great (first) time.  Didn't sell much but I got some great buys on a couple tanks, reflectors, and a beehive springer.  The trailer got a lot of waves at Spongebob sitting on a schwinn baby seat on the way home.  

JD, Great meeting you and other members yesterday.  All the advice is appreciated. 

Steve V


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 7, 2013)

*My catch*

I posted pictures of my find in the Balloon Forum. A 1937 Roadmaster, check it out .......Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I had considered attending T-town next year but after looking at the photos I really didn't see very much good ballooner stuff. Were there any premium pieces that traded hands? V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 7, 2013)

Jd i had a blast hanging out with you and everyone we need to do it again!......There were More bicycle this year then for sale then last year for sure Freqman. There should be alot more bicycle shows on the East coast for sure.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 7, 2013)

You really can't judge a bike show, just by looking at a couple of photos of it.
you have to be there to experience it. I felt there were alot of balloon tire bikes there, this year. Overall, there were much more bikes, vendors, and everything. I have been attending this show for the last 4 years, and this show was the best one yet. One bike, that I almost bought, before it got light out, a complete two tone green Shelby Flying Cloud was in BEAUTIFUL shape sold shortly after I saw and asked about it. Someone else bought it about 1/2 hour after I looked at it. The asking price? $300.00

Jim.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 7, 2013)

*The deal of the day.*

Apparently "The deal of the day" happened in the morning before sunrise.
 Larkin Little bought an amazing, gorgeous, ladies Mercury Pacemaker, orange & tan 
complete with all the trrimmings for $200.00!, and he also bought a mens 1941 Firestone Bullnose
for $150.00!.
   I offered to triple his money on the Pacemaker, but he said he would onlysell it for $2,000.00! ( that's way too much for me)
If you guys know Larkin, you know has has one of the best collections in the hobb, and he wins many awards.
    Anyway, I think I did pretty well with the 1937 Roadmaster I bought from Joe Mikulanis.
  I posted pictures of it in the Balloon Forum.
I also have to say that you can't judge the swap from a couple of pictures. This was one of the best ones in years.
The weather was great, the people were nice and there were tons of bikes............Wayne


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 7, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Apparently "The deal of the day" happened in the morning before sunrise.
> Larkin Little bought an amazing, gorgeous, ladies Mercury Pacemaker, orange & tan
> complete with all the trrimmings for $200.00!, and he also bought a mens 1941 Firestone Bullnose
> for $150.00!.




Thanks for ruining my evening.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 7, 2013)

*Pictures*

Hi all had a great time at the show here are 4 links to my pictures if you want to see them.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157636263204276/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157636284982986/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157636285157206/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157636285513826/





IMG_2017 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like a fun swap meet.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 8, 2013)

I did have an embarrassing moment at the Swapmeet.
I went to see scrubbinrims' stuff....as he always has nice stuff.
And he was out prowling the various vendors at the moment.
Was checking out his smalls on the table and found a nice aluminum fender light that had a price of $3.00 tagged on the base. This light had the "S" cutout on both sides of the housing...damn I liked it. And for so cheap.....what was Chris thinking. So I peel 3 ones from my pocket, grabbed the light and went searching for him in the massive crowd. Found him back at his section about 20 minutes later. I handed him the money and showed him what I was buying. He was a bit distracted as he had someone looking at his stuff and he was working the sale....but, Chris said " John you're joking right?". I showed him the price tag he had on it and he laughed and said that it said $300.....what!!!

The decimal point wasn't there on the tag but the 2 zeros had a line drawn under it...I assumed that indicated the cents of the price.
Needless to say I put the light back. Good thing it was me though as with all the traffic and some people that might have just walked away with the light....like I did at first....he was lucky it was me.
So that was one of my embarrassing moments at the show.
Hope you did well at the show and that light got sold brother.







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 8, 2013)

Awesome pics!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 8, 2013)

Still smiling about that one JD. 

Although their were plenty of sellers set up there was little prewar stuff out and folks I can count on to have good stuff, had less of it if at all.
My experience was that there were not a lot of buyers, mostly dealers looking for wholesale bargains to resell...not as much buyer only traffic as in the past.

I was there in the dark seconds behind the lit tank/original ornament ladies Mercury deal, I asked about it moments after he pulled his truck up, but Larkin must have spotted it on the way in and the cash was coming out.
I almost cried right there and it was hard to enjoy the rest of the event with that on my mind.

I brought 8 bicycles and a 20's Xcelsior Schwinn project that I spend a couple of weeks getting ready and only sold one bike.
Moved a lot of parts though and net 2400.00

I traded some tires for a nice set of original streamlined grips, bought a half CWC tank for the horn button, a good set of wood clad wheels, and a original/repop combo ladies dashboard bike to part out.

It was nice seeing folks I know again, meeting new folks like Pete and Bob U from the California, and was parked next to bike and cool hearing his experienced perspective and stories of the hobby.

Chris


----------



## jd56 (Oct 8, 2013)

Damn, Bob U was there?
Would have enjoyed meeting him.
I missed a lot of members that showed up. Without name tags I have no idea who everyone is. Also seeing those that frequent the swaps once a year my face memory is good but, I'm terrible with remembering names is terrible...Dale Carnegie would be disappointed to say the least.

 You know, I was so excited about getting the 48 5 Star that needed some parts I totally forgot about trying to find them. Now I have to search everywhere and ask everyone for them.
Need correct grips, horn away, wheel set (skiptooth) and hell I could have given Bob the seat pan to redo the seat too.....Dagnabbit.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2013)

I had thought about adding this to my list of bike evnts to do but based on the pics and Chris' take I don't see much reason to do this one. As I told Chris this looked more like a mini Ann Arbor to me. At least from a serious balloon guy perspective it seems like the material is drying up although it seems at Spring MLC a few always pop up which is why that one stays on my list. I'm glad that most of you had a good time though. JD I think I have the exact girls Columbia you do. I spent way too much getting it right for my daughter but it is her daily rider when she visits although now that she is driving we get fewer bike rides in! Since this pic I cleaned the house paint off the seat, put the correct headlight on it, and replaced the tires and rims. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Oct 8, 2013)

*HIt or miss*

MOST meets are social events compared to what I was used to in the day... and I do not consider myself  and oldtimer but I guess I am- 

IF YOU DO NOT GO you will FOR SURE not get anything- Compared to ML AA this year which was the best in memory-7-10 years anyway- it was not a great meet.  I have been to plenty of ML AA where I was got nothing- so there is no magic place.

.. and yet I bought some NOS all white Carlisles from Chris after 200 people fingerfuked em- I had a set on my truck to sell and did not even break them out.
I sold the blue sterling I had posted here for 60 and the bars for 40 so you could say I got my 100 and did not really part. I hd a housepainted super deluxe tank fenders rack guard rolling- 350-guy at end came up at end and said 150 I said $250 125 tank 125 springer and rest is your profit- he scratrched around I said "are you buying it before it goes in the truck? 175 he said...Packed it- he came back and said he would buy it- I said too late.

I spent about 700 on cool stuff not one bike.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 8, 2013)

I was told that larkin had made arrangements to meet the seller there to buy the bikes everyone was talking about.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2013)

bike said:


> MOST meets are social events compared to what I was used to in the day... and I do not consider myself  and oldtimer but I guess I am-
> 
> IF YOU DO NOT GO you will FOR SURE not get anything- Compared to ML AA this year which was the best in memory-7-10 years anyway- it was not a great meet.  I have been to plenty of ML AA where I was got nothing- so there is no magic place.
> 
> ...




Paul,
    I agree, the social aspect is a major part of it. That is why I like the Spring MLC because it seems to draw most of the oldtimers as well as new guys and because I get there Weds afternoon and stay til Sat it makes it worth it. T-town isn't even a whole day and I expense wise just don't make sense for me.  See ya in April! V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Oct 8, 2013)

*I did not leave my house till 1am sunday*

cause of the hubub about no saturday- but everyone told me it was business as usual sat and sat eve....


----------



## jd56 (Oct 8, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I had thought about adding this to my list of bike evnts to do but based on the pics and Chris' take I don't see much reason to do this one. As I told Chris this looked more like a mini Ann Arbor to me. At least from a serious balloon guy perspective it seems like the material is drying up although it seems at Spring MLC a few always pop up which is why that one stays on my list. I'm glad that most of you had a good time though. JD I think I have the exact girls Columbia you do. I spent way too much getting it right for my daughter but it is her daily rider when she visits although now that she is driving we get fewer bike rides in! Since this pic I cleaned the house paint off the seat, put the correct headlight on it, and replaced the tires and rims. V/r Shawn




Other than mine being green and creme( I think its creme) it looks like the same. The seller says he has the light base but , I doubt I'll ever hear from him again.
Is yours a 48'?
Nice condition bike Shawn....hope mine comes out that nice.
Anyway you can send me pics of the light and the rims if those are correct?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2013)

bike said:


> cause of the hubub about no saturday- but everyone told me it was business as usual sat and sat eve....




..aw oh.... Paul eese peesed!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2013)

*need help finding this guy from the swap*

In my travels and searches at the meet, I found a Murray built Fleetline that had a dual chromed external tanklight that was interesting and he also had a bezel a member is looking for that I said I would try to find.
I need to know if anyone remembers this vendor or better yet can get me his contact information.
The bike looked similar to this Golden Flyer (the tanklight and taillight anyway)







This should be the model Murray





He also had this bezel but, his was NOS





Please give me a pm or better yet send me an email
douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------



## bike (Oct 9, 2013)

*not at al*



bricycle said:


> ..aw oh.... Paul eese peesed!




I shoulda just gone

Younuns basing their "value" on one or two shows are missing the boat. Did you spend 700 on smalls?(oh oh hated word) I did


----------



## huffy5speed (Oct 15, 2013)

*didn't get everything*

man fellas, is it me or have the pickings for vintage/old school bike parts harder and harder to find! i found no number plates to complete my huffy thunder road and my granddaughter's sweet thunder.


----------



## bike (Oct 15, 2013)

*Wow!!!!!!!!*



krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all had a great time at the show here are 4 links to my pictures if you want to see them.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157636263204276/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157636284982986/
> ...





I just looked at these pix on the links- WOW! more stuff in the pix than I saw at the show! I am getting weak!!
That full sized dragstripper or whatever HAS to be the rarest muscle bike! 

When I am out hunting I do not even see 10speeds muscle bikes or middleweights - guess I am missing a lot of opportunities....


----------



## bike (Oct 15, 2013)

*I think*



Freqman1 said:


> I had thought about adding this to my list of bike evnts to do but based on the pics and Chris' take I don't see much reason to do this one. As I told Chris this looked more like a mini Ann Arbor to me. At least from a serious balloon guy perspective it seems like the material is drying up although it seems at Spring MLC a few always pop up which is why that one stays on my list. I'm glad that most of you had a good time though. JD I think I have the exact girls Columbia you do. I spent way too much getting it right for my daughter but it is her daily rider when she visits although now that she is driving we get fewer bike rides in! Since this pic I cleaned the house paint off the seat, put the correct headlight on it, and replaced the tires and rims. V/r Shawn




If you want the good stuff -considering traveling to any show- you could just call me and I will get it for you ... not cheap- but if you figure travel expenses probably less.

In my early 20s I worked in a hot rod shop -we did a lot of metal work including subcontracting for Boyd- (never got any magazine ink) customers would ask 'Can you do this?' and we would reply- "We can do whatever your wallet can..."


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 15, 2013)

*Pics*

I am glad you like my pictures I had an awesome time at the show,it's always fun for me.


----------

